# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  شبة مين من الممثلين

## دندون

تعالو نعمل حاجة جديدة كل واحد يقول هو له شبة من مين من الفنانين عشان نتخيل بعض ايه رأيكم وانا هبدأ بنفسي....................

انا شبة ياسمين عبد العزيز...........

ايناد شبة يسرا.............

وشقاوة شبة سعاد حسني......
وانتم شبة مين مستنية ردكم...

----------


## شقاوة مجنونة

فعلا ايناد شبه يسرا وانتى شبه ياسمين عبد العزيز وانا واخده عيون سعاد حسنى وخفتهاودلعها والتيم بتاعها وفى ناس بيقولولى ان انا شبه منى زكى  .......................

----------


## ديدي

ماشاء الله عليكم
عائلة فنيه يعنى
هههههههه
هافكر وارجع لكم.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

حلو اوى الموضوع ده ..بصوا بقى انا لما كنت فى الكليه  زمان يعنى قبل عوامل التعريه كانوا بيشبهونى(( بخالد النبوى)) مش بس فى ملامح الوجه ..لكن فى اسلوب الحديث وفى الضحكه كمان... وفيه بعض من الاجانب من اللى اعرفهم بيقولولى ان ملامحى فرعونيه واشبه فعلا لتوت عنخ امون اللى بحمل اسمه فى المنتدى

ياللا يا جماعه فى انتظار باقى المداخلات والله موضوع شيق ويخلى الواحد كده يرسم للاعضاء اللى لم يراهم صوره ذهنيه يتخيلوا بيها

----------


## دندون

> حلو اوى الموضوع ده ..بصوا بقى انا لما كنت فى الكليه زمان يعنى قبل عوامل التعريه كانوا بيشبهونى(( بخالد النبوى)) مش بس فى ملامح الوجه ..لكن فى اسلوب الحديث وفى الضحكه كمان... وفيه بعض من الاجانب من اللى اعرفهم بيقولولى ان ملامحى فرعونيه واشبه فعلا لتوت عنخ امون اللى بحمل اسمه فى المنتدى
> 
> ياللا يا جماعه فى انتظار باقى المداخلات والله موضوع شيق ويخلى الواحد كده يرسم للاعضاء اللى لم يراهم صوره ذهنيه يتخيلوا بيها


                                                                                                                                            مرسي جدا ياخالد النبوياشكرك علي المشاركة مهههههههههههه

----------


## دندون

> ماشاء الله عليكم
> عائلة فنيه يعنى
> هههههههه
> هافكر وارجع لكم.


                                                                                                                                           شكرا ديدي علي مرورك  بس ما قولتيش انتي شبه مين   مهههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aynad

*هااااااااااي دندون 
تعرفي و الله العظيم كنت ححط الموضوع دة بس انتي سبقتيني
وعلي فكرة دندون فعلا شبه ياسمين عبد العزيز و شقاوة شبه ذكية ذكريا اصدي شبه مني ذكي*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ناس بيشبهوني بالممثله الهنديه
ميدهوري ديكست
بس انا بقول في فرق هي احلى بكتييير
وكل محد يشوفني بيشبهني على حد
تحياتي*

----------


## دندون

> *هااااااااااي دندون* 
> *تعرفي و الله العظيم كنت ححط الموضوع دة بس انتي سبقتيني*
> *وعلي فكرة دندون فعلا شبه ياسمين عبد العزيز و شقاوة شبه ذكية ذكريا اصدي شبه مني ذكي*


   شكرا علي مرورك يعععععععععع

----------


## دندون

> *ناس بيشبهوني بالممثله الهنديه*
> *ميدهوري ديكست*
> *بس انا بقول في فرق هي احلى بكتييير*
> *وكل محد يشوفني بيشبهني على حد*
> *تحياتي*


 مرسي علي مرورك يا قمر بس قولي لي مين الممثلة دي ده اسم دواء

----------


## aynad

*



			
				يييييع هو ده شكل شقاوه يا ايناد  
كويس انك قلتيلي  
طيب مش تستري على اختك 
بس على فكره اكيد فيكي شبه منها  
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش اخوات ولا ايييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟
			
		

شبهها يا لهوي 
لالالالالا ما انت متعرفش يا عمرو انا بهزر 
دي عنيها خضرا و شعرها اصفر و امووووووررررا خااالص و شعهرها طوووووووووووويل كدة ابقا شبهها ههههههه*

----------


## عمرو صالح

> *
> شبهها يا لهوي 
> لالالالالا ما انت متعرفش يا عمرو انا بهزر 
> دي عنيها خضرا و شعرها اصفر و امووووووررررا خااالص و شعهرها طوووووووووووويل كدة ابقا شبهها ههههههه*


 *ايوااا كده   
جيبي لورى بقى  

اي خدمة يا شقاوه  
انا خدتلك حقك في غيابك  
على الله يتمر  
هههههههه*

----------


## n3na3aah

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو الموضوع ده قوي انا بقه معرفش انا شبه مين لاني مش ليه في الممثلين قوي

----------


## عمرو صالح

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو الموضوع ده قوي انا بقه معرفش انا شبه مين لاني مش ليه في الممثلين قوي



 انا بقى ليا يا نعناعه
انتى شبه عائشة الكيلاني 
صح 
ولا مش صح ؟؟  ::

----------


## aynad

*



			
				انا بقى ليا يا نعناعه
انتى شبه عائشة الكيلاني 
صح 
ولا مش صح ؟؟
			
		

لا يا عمرو انا شوفت نعناعة قبل كدة هي شعرها انعم حاجة بسيطة من عائشة الكلاني وبعد كدة كلها هي ههههههه*

----------


## n3na3aah

عمرو   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 بقه انا شبه عائشه الكيلاني اخص عليك و بعدين و ماله كله خلقه ربنه كله جمييل 

بقه شوفتيني قبل كده يا ايناد   
ماشي ماشي قمال انا مش فاكره ليه لا لا شكلك بتلبسي نضاره    ::   ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

> * 
> لا يا عمرو انا شوفت نعناعة قبل كدة هي شعرها انعم حاجة بسيطة من عائشة الكلاني وبعد كدة كلها هي ههههههه*



*قلت انا حاجة من عندي
ههههههه
شكرا يا ايناد
يا شبيهة شقاااوه 
*

----------


## n3na3aah

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## عمرو صالح

> 


 *بس يا نعناعه  
متعمليش في نفسك كده  
كل فوله ولها كيال  
هههههههههههه*

----------


## شقاوة مجنونة

على فكرة ايناد فعلا كانت عمله تقويم فى اسنانها وله عنيها عشانا عليك يارب يعنى حولة وانا مش شبها بس ايناد شبة فؤاد خليل بظبط اما اية ليسيد اللى بتقولى علية انا اول مرة اسمع عنه وده الدليل انك فيكى حشرات فى شعرك علشان كده تعرفى ليسيد وانا احلى من السندريلا بدون تعليق شكرا

----------


## mr_semsim

أولا أحب أهنيكى على الموضوع الجااااااااااااااااااامد اللى لاقى جماهيرية وااااااااااااااسعه جدا


أما عن الشبة


فا أنا كل اللى يشوفنى يشبهنى بفارس السينيما 


( أحمد السقا  )  وخصوصا فى فيلم تيتو


شكرا على الموضوع الجامد

----------


## مجروحه مشاعر

ايوا ياعم مين قدك احمد السقا بقى وحركات  لو انت شبهو بجد ربنا يخليك لنفسك
ده احمد السقا
سلااااااااااااام

----------


## aynad

الف شكر علي ذوقك يا ناثنج

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ايه الهيافه دي بالذمه انتم مش عالم هايفه وتافهه


استفزنى ردك جدا يعنى هو الواحد لو ضحك شوية تبقى هيافة طب يالة بقى اكتب لنا كام موضوع ورينا الدماغ الكبيرة اللى مش هايفة خالص
وشكرا لذوقك الجميل لكل من شارك فى الموضوع

----------


## mido elmasry

انا ليا واحد صاحبى شبه ريتشارد جير...
وواحد تانى شبه بوفون جون ايطاليا بس عنيه مش زرقه....
هتقولولى انت انت شبه مين!!!! ارد عليكوا واقول القرعه تتعايق بشعر بنت اختها..
بس على فكره انا شبه توم كروز!!!














































نفس لون الشعر....

----------


## مهندس اد الدنيا

انا بقى مليش زى يالصله ع النبى (ص) و هى دى الميزه فى الواحد ادب ايه و اخلاق ايه و  وسامه ايه
اللهم صلى على النبى و بالمناسبه 

اخد فيكم ثواب قولوا ورايا 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم
و قولوها بصوت عالى لو سمحتوا و كله ليكم و يوم القيامه اسمه ايضا يوم الحسره لأنك هتتحصر على انك قولتها مره واحده بس مش 10
او 10 مش مليون مره لأن ثوابها عظيم ان شاء الله
و هى كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحمن
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

----------


## mido elmasry

انت هتسيبوا الراجل اللى بيعمل اعلانات ده كده 
الشركة ديه مزيفه وهو بيدخلنا من الرابط بتاعه عشان نزودله حسابه!!

----------


## kitten

موضوع لذيذ قوي و انا كنت قبل الحجاب شبه نيللي كريم (بس عيني واسعة عنها) هههههه بعد الحجاب بقي بقيت مش شبه حد لووولزز

----------

